# MacBook; Switching from MacOS to Windows XP



## stejones (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there can anyone tell me how to boot up a windows xp pro onto a apple macbook pro laptop as it is runing on apple at the minit and i would like to put on windows xp thanks.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

It can't be done... not easily, anyway. Something like Bootcamp MAY allow you to do it, or you could run XP from within MacOS using something like Parallels or Fusion.

Or you could sell the Macbook and use the money to buy a PC laptop, although will get you stuck with Vista in most cases...


----------



## stejones (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that bud but i have just put in a new hard drive and put xp on it and download the drivers and it works fine now .There is just one things wrong with it and that is the eject button willnon eject i have to go though my computer and eject it that way.


----------



## stejones (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi can any1 help me out plz what it is is i have a macbook pro laptop it did have apple on it and now it as xp pro on it the thing is i am now having a problem finding 2 drivers and thay r network controller and bulit in sight is there anyway i can find these drivers or can any1 give me a link for then .Thanks every so much.


----------



## stejones (Oct 15, 2007)

just need to find bulit in isight if any1 can help plz.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've merged your two threads into one and moved them to the MAC forum rather then in the DIY forum as that isn't really the correct forum and you may get better responses here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What eject button?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

AcaCandy said:


> What eject button?


Top right corner of a Mac's keyboard.



stejones said:


> just need to find bulit in isight if any1 can help plz.


If you are running XP virtually, you can use these drivers, otherwise I believe you may be out of luck.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hey, I need your help. Can you email me. I have someone with a Mac trying to use my PC networked printer


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

if you have leopard, just pop the install disk in the drive while booted into windows, all the windows drivers are on the disk


----------

